# Have you tried Xtra-PC?



## justinhcase (Sep 23, 2016)

I have been looking for a way to refurbish P.C.'s for sale.
They tend to come with out hard drives and operating system licencing that is hard to pin down.
I have come across this?
https://www.xtra-pc.com/gu/special-offers/01/?utm_source=3317&utm_medium=10355&utm_term=39722176&utm_content=851&utm_campaign=GU&aff_id=3317&camp_id=12368&clk_id=39722176&sub_id=10355
They seem to promise an easy to use operating system like windows.
But I am a little bit concerned they may just be selling a version of Ubuntu on an over priced USB stick.
Any thoughts?


----------



## butcher (Sep 23, 2016)

I could be dangerous if I understood computers, thank goodness I do not.

I believe this is just a Linux operating system on a thumb drive, with some basic files management tools, and programs so you can search the net and do some things on your computer.


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Sep 23, 2016)

Look like an Ubuntu variant - I refurbish PCs with either Zorin Lite or Linux Mint, depending on PC resources (CPU, RAM, HD). WinXP machines get Zorin Lite and beefier Vista machines get Linux Mint. Easy peasy with a bootable USB stick or Live CD, with Live CD being my favorite to use.

I've got 3 Zorin machines - one for my 9 yr old daughter, and two for me. My desktop tower is a Linux Mint machine, a Dell that shipped in 2010 with Vista. 

Save your 25 bux and download and make your own Live CD to install with - most Linux distros make it too easy...


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 23, 2016)

Yep, just a bootable OS that can has a secondary partition to save any files you create, or possibly restore (onto the flashdrive from the old hdd).

I agree, make your own linux distro bootable drive, save yourself alot of money.


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks I will look up those suggestions.
Great help thanks.
J


----------



## Dpetes (Sep 24, 2016)

Here is a download for Linux 18. the newest. If you have a dvd/cd rewritable drive, just pop a disc in and down load.
It is Free, and you can put it on as many machines as you want. 

http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Syst...x-Distributions/Linux-Mint-Stable-30183.shtml


----------

